# What did you do this weekend?



## JohnT

Had another great weekend! 

Friday: Lobster with the brother, 

Saturday: Went to a cookout at a friend's house in NY state, 
On the way back, I picked some strawberries and made a triple batch of jam once I got home. 

Sunday: Fathers day BBQ at my folk's house. We swam, we played horseshoes and bocce ball, and ate! The weather was perfect. What a great time!

How about your folks?


----------



## Boatboy24

Friday: Quiet night at home, grilled dinner salad and chilled. 
Saturday: A few errands in the morning, Graduation party for friend's daughter in the early afternoon, birthday party for mom at my parents' place late afternoon/evening. Huli Huli chicken and all sorts of sides/snacks. 
Sunday: Early grocery run, labeled and foiled my Sauvignon Blanc Rose, Church, then back to Mom and Dad's to make lunch for Dad. Back home and to the pool for a bit with the kids, then had an 'orphaned' neighbor (his wife was out of town - for good reason) and his 3 sons over for burgers and dogs.


----------



## dcbrown73

Bottled my first wine ever while simultaneously making a complete mess of my office and living room.







The label / bottle looks pretty good (sorry, picture is fuzzy) Though, the size of the label could be better. I purchased it from Zazzle via Label Peelers website. They didn't have the label size I wanted. This was the best size I could find. I won't be using them again because of that. I bought some blank label sheets from OnlineLabels.com. They aren't exactly what I want either, but much closer than these were. 






For my first bottled wine, (and not a kit) I think the wine turned out fantastic. It is very tasty. I got out with 29 bottles and 16oz extra to enjoy after bottling.


----------



## Boatboy24

@dcbrown73 : Not sure what you paid (or would like to pay) for labels, but check out Stoney Creek. They aren't cheap, but I like their labels.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> @dcbrown73 : Not sure what you paid (or would like to pay) for labels, but check out Stoney Creek. They aren't cheap, but I like their labels.



I looked at them and really like their labels. (especially the fact that they have back labels too, which I haven't been able to find!)

I may end up just using them anyhow, though I'm making a custom label for my next wine with the blank labels I purchased. I've already made one rev of it, but I think I'm going to change it as it just doesn't look that good.

Or I will dump it and just use Stoney Creek.


----------



## Steve_M

Friday night lobster on deck. Saturday yard work, birthday party. Sunday smoked pork shoulder and ribs had kids and in laws over. 
Great weekend!

Steve


----------



## jgmann67

Saturday - yard work and an early anniversary dinner. Sunday - horseback riding and a nice dinner on the patio with the family.


----------



## TonyR

Its summertime, worked in the garden and cut the grass, 3 acres


----------



## jswordy

*Thursday night:*

Racked 11-1/2 gallons of beer into carboys.

*Friday:*

Started patching the hole in the bedroom wall I had to make to repair leaky bathtub faucet. Put in the drywall and did the initial spackling.

Mowed the grass (2 acres).

Went to get filters and oil change supplies.

*Saturday:*

Changed the oil filter and air filter in two cars; checked fluids and tires, also front brake wear.

Changed the oil and filter on the rider mower.

Taped and started first layer of drywall compound on wall.

*Sunday:*

Moved 12 tons of hay from farm down the road and stored it.

Sanded wall.

Added skim coat of drywall compound to wall.

Sanded lightly.

Primed wall. 

*Monday:*

Back to "work."


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> *Thursday night:*
> ...
> *Friday:*
> ...
> *Saturday:*
> ...
> *Sunday:*
> ...
> *Monday:*
> 
> Back to "work."



In honor of all the work you did, I'll take a nap. Reading all of that has made me tired!


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> Bottled my first wine ever while simultaneously making a complete mess of my office and living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The label / bottle looks pretty good (sorry, picture is fuzzy) Though, the size of the label could be better. I purchased it from Zazzle via Label Peelers website. They didn't have the label size I wanted. This was the best size I could find. I won't be using them again because of that. I bought some blank label sheets from OnlineLabels.com. They aren't exactly what I want either, but much closer than these were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my first bottled wine, (and not a kit) I think the wine turned out fantastic. It is very tasty. I got out with 29 bottles and 16oz extra to enjoy after bottling.



Are those labels peel-able?


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Are those labels peel-able?



I do not think so, though the blank labels I bought from OnlineLabels.com are.

EDIT: By peel-able, you mean easily bottle removable correct?


----------



## geek

right, once placed on the bottle you can remove without much trouble, just like the labels you get with kits.
I used Avery labels in the past, and they're a pain to remove, but good cost.
I will check onlinelabels.com and see what they have.


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> right, once placed on the bottle you can remove without much trouble, just like the labels you get with kits.
> I used Avery labels in the past, and they're a pain to remove, but good cost.
> I will check onlinelabels.com and see what they have.



The website said they are comparable to the Avery 6873 labels.


----------



## geek

BTW - I used Avery labels because they also offer the Avery online tool that matches printing for the label stock.
The labels you bought at Onlinelabels.com, what program you use to design and print?


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> In honor of all the work you did, I'll take a nap. Reading all of that has made me tired!



Just a typical weekend, actually a bit lighter in workload than most. We get the option of working 4 10-hour days to get 3 days off each week during the summer months. All that means is one more day for me to work on my to-do list. There are currently 13 items on it. They keep getting added...

Enjoy your nap!


----------



## NCWC

If you didn't make our Annual Party here is a link to what you missed.

http://www.northcoastwineclub.net/party.html

Over 60 people showed up. Great Food, Wine, and Music.

Plus the venue was a knock-out.

Sign up for email announcements for the summer and fall here

http://www.northcoastwineclub.net/join-our-club.html

$50 to join the club, Nothing required other than, bring a good time.

Cherry Brandy will be coming up soon for members

International award winning wines

http://www.northcoastwineclub.net/awards.html


----------



## Hokapsig

took my wine staff to a wine festival to see if we wanted to do it in the fall. Tasted the competition and relaxed. Sunday enjoyed a dinner with the in laws and the kids. tonight, bottled 6 gallons of 2012 Shiraz and we're getting ready for a Wine and Jazz festival this Saturday....


----------



## TXWineDuo

@dcbrown73 watch your fill levels on your bottles some of your corks do not look seated well and there is no room for expansion. We only fill to around 1/4 to 1/2" over the top of bottle shoulders.
Maybe others will confirm too.

TXWineDuo


----------



## Johny99

*Day in the vineyard*

Moved wires and tucked shoots for most of Sunday. I quit after 6 rows and went to mowing. Things are growing like crazy this year. So far real nice berry set on the Sangiovese and Tempranillo. Gotta love a mild spring but berry set is 10 days ahead of normal. 

All that was followed by rib eyes in the bbq and a bottle of 2012 Wauluke slope Syrah.


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> BTW - I used Avery labels because they also offer the Avery online tool that matches printing for the label stock.
> The labels you bought at Onlinelabels.com, what program you use to design and print?



They have what appears to be their own online software called Maestro Label Designer that is subscription based or if you buy labels, they give you a limited time subscription. I believe they gave me 90 days to use it.

If you go to their site, they will let you use it for free. I think it leaves a watermark or something on the image though unless you have the subscription. It's actually pretty nice.

Here is a link: Maestro Label Designer


----------



## ibglowin

That's what I have been using for about the last three years now. It works very well for me and I have been able to tweak sizing to fill the entire label with no white space on the edges with a few simple clicks. I also have been buying my label stock from them. I use *OL525LP* 4" x 3.25" labels. Laser printer labels that are also waterproof and peel off easily. Since I mostly bottle in the Summer a 3 mo subscription once a year works well.



dcbrown73 said:


> They have what appears to be their own online software called Maestro Label Designer that is subscription based or if you buy labels, they give you a limited time subscription. I believe they gave me 90 days to use it.
> 
> If you go to their site, they will let you use it for free. I think it leaves a watermark or something on the image though unless you have the subscription. It's actually pretty nice.
> 
> Here is a link: Maestro Label Designer


----------



## GreginND

Drove to Missoula to speak at the Montana Grape and Winery Association meeting. What a wonderful bunch of folks. But my engine blew up in the mountains. Had to spend Saturday car shopping. There's lots more to the story (e.g. climbing the mountain on the side of the highway to get a cell signal, the drunk congressman, etc.), but there's little time.


----------



## ibglowin

I got time. We want to hear "the rest of the story"! 





GreginND said:


> There's lots more to the story (e.g. climbing the mountain on the side of the highway to get a cell signal, the drunk congressman, etc.), but there's little time.


----------



## Tnuscan

GreginND said:


> Drove to Missoula to speak at the Montana Grape and Winery Association meeting. What a wonderful bunch of folks. But my engine blew up in the mountains. Had to spend Saturday car shopping. There's lots more to the story (e.g. climbing the mountain on the side of the highway to get a cell signal, the drunk congressman, etc.), but there's little time.



And I thought "congressman" was a polite way to say "a drunk". When I close down a club I yell, out of the way Congressman coming through... If a policeman asks if you've been drinking just say "no I'm a congressman".


----------



## JohnT

Another wonderful weekend! 

What made it so great was that I had few plans, and the Wife was out of town. I love my wife dearly, but it is nice to simply have the house to my self for a while.

On Friday night, I went to the fireworks show in town with some friends.

On Saturday, I ran some errands in the morning, then spent the day out on my deck. I made sauce from scratch, the last of my processed tomatoes from last fall, and just loaded it down with plenty of fresh basil, garlic, parsley, and thyme. I then made a batch of chicken parm to go with it. I sipped my way through almost 2 bottles of wine (my 2014 Riesling and my 2014 merlot). I also enjowed a 3 hour Bruce Springsteen concert on my solar entertainment center. AAAAHH, a day of cooking, sipping, and relaxing out on my deck in gorgeous weather! 

_I know what you are thinking, but I was out there for a good 12 hours_

On Sunday, my mom's birthday, I ended up watching my father (who has Parkinson's) so that mom could simply take the day and just relax. She thanked me and said that it was the best gift ever.


----------



## jgmann67

Friday night, it was just me, Star Wars, the Force Awakens and a bottle of Enigma. SWMBO was up north visiting her mom and I pretty much had the house to myself till they got back on Saturday.

We spent Saturday at a graduation party for one of my Eagle Scouts, then watching fireworks from my front porch (I swear one of my neighbors has more money than brains). Sunday was yard work in the morning, pool in the afternoon (do not buy generic spray on sunblock... it will disappoint) and work in the evening.


----------



## Kraffty

We had a great party Saturday. Started smoking a 13 lb. brisket, cooking a huge pot of beans and making my BBQ sauce friday night. Saturday morning put together a cole slaw, shredded the beef and warmed the beans and by noon friends started showing up. This was kind of an open house to show off our remodel, wine house and landscape that we've been working on for the last 2-1/2 years. Shared quite a few bottles of wine and beer but the surprise favorite was my strawberry wine followed by my 2012 blackberry merlot blend. All in all we had a blast, I'd kind of forgotten how much fun it is to host a bunch of friends.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Friday night, it was just me, Star Wars, the Force Awakens and a bottle of Enigma. SWMBO was up north visiting her mom and I pretty much had the house to myself ...



And you didn't invite me over? I'll bring wine, you supply the cheesr. These bottles of Boatboy Jim's are just driving me nuts sitting here. Every morning they whisper, "drink me, drink me"!


----------



## dcbrown73

ceeaton said:


> And you didn't invite me over? I'll bring wine, you supply the cheesr. *These bottles of Boatboy Jim's are just driving me nuts sitting here. Every morning they whisper, "drink me, drink me"!*



Well, if you're note going to cave in and drink them, you can always send them this way. I have no such strong will when it comes to wine!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Wow - Me and the wife help take down 5 full grown trees and cut them down and buck them as well as chip everything less than 14'' in diameter. 

It was for a good cause - Boy Scouts - Regional office, that the trees were leaning so bad (and rotted in the middle) that it was hazardous to be around. 

Sorry too tired to take pics -


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> And you didn't invite me over? I'll bring wine, you supply the cheesr. These bottles of Boatboy Jim's are just driving me nuts sitting here. Every morning they whisper, "drink me, drink me"!




I didn't even think of that. My bad, Craig. It's been a hellish couple of weeks.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> I didn't even think of that. My bad, Craig. It's been a hellish couple of weeks.



I am just razzing you, my Wife and Son worked last weekend, so it would have had to be an evening get together. Between the two of our schedules we'll eventually get together, probably early next year at this rate!

I need to see your AIO in operation so I can get motivated to save up some money to get one. I'm still not getting total degassing with the brake bleeder setup, especially if I degass in the winter when the house is cooler.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I need to see your AIO in operation so I can get motivated to save up some money to get one. I'm still not getting total degassing with the brake bleeder setup, especially if I degass in the winter when the house is cooler.



Get your hands on a brew belt.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Get your hands on a brew belt.



That would be a cheaper alternative!


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Get your hands on a brew belt.




I have both. Very happy. 

Craig - look at later in August. That's when I'm bottling next.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> And you didn't invite me over? I'll bring wine, you supply the cheesr. These bottles of Boatboy Jim's are just driving me nuts sitting here. Every morning they whisper, "drink me, drink me"!


 

Gee, You are truly lucky. Jim never sent me any wine...


----------



## jgmann67

JohnT said:


> Gee, You are truly lucky. Jim never sent me any wine...





Alright, ya bastages..... knock it off.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Gee, You are truly lucky. Jim never sent me any wine...



Drive down to Harford Vineyards next fall and I'm sure Jim (Boatboy24 Jim)would give you a bunch of wine, he is a very generous wine maker. As I remember, you passed within a few miles of his house this Spring on a trip?

I'll add that jgmann Jim would share wine with you too, because he's been very generous to me.

And both make very good wine, much better than what I make!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Gee, You are truly lucky. Jim never sent me any wine...



I sent you two bottles for the big, bold red contest. (which, by the way, was never followed up with a white wine contest)


----------



## jgmann67

It looks like the four of us are within an easy drive of each other... Some see problems, I see solutions.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> I sent you two bottles for the big, bold red contest. (which, by the way, was never followed up with a white wine contest)


 
OK, so I tried to lay down a guilt trip and it backfired!!! I now realize that Mom was a lot more talented than I. 

We could definitely make a "meet up" happen. Perhaps we could find a central location? Perhaps find a place where we could have a tasting party?

You are right, we have not had the white wine follow up competition. It has simply been crazy this year, but I have not forgotten. I am thinking of doing it in mid November of this year.

I was thinking that, since there would be most likely fewer white wine entries, we could make it a Country, Fruit, and Great White competition.


----------



## JohnT

Nice weekend. Here is an outline...

Friday Night - made a b-line to the local butcher shop. They have the best hamburgers and dogs. 

Saturday - Hade 7 people over to bottle wine. I then grilled said hamburgers and dogs. We corked 54 cases (16 cases of Riesling, 14 cases of petit sarah, and 14 cases of merlot). Good fun had by all! 

Sunday - Went to a swim party at my brother's house and had (you guessed it) burgers and dogs again.

Monday - took a nice drive up to a friend's house in Orange County NY. Came back home and straightened up the house. SWMBO came home around 11am (she had been away for two weeks). First thing she wanted was Burger King for dinner. I smiled, picked up the food for her, and said nothing about how I was eating burgers for the last 3 days.


----------



## JohnT

This weekend was the annual camping trip at the Briggs Farm Blues festival. 

Had a spectacular time. Brought a case of wine (a 3 day fest with 6 of us in our group). 

The food we made was awesome... 

On day 1, we always eat simple since time is needed for setting up camp. We shared a huge muffaletta sandwich that did a great job in filling us up. 

Day two was my turn to cook. BBQ brisket with andouille sausage, Potato salad, and pasta/veggie salad. 

Day three we had ribs and salad.

We brought so much food that we ended up feeding the security staff. Great bunch of guys that really appreciated the gesture.

Here are some pics....


----------



## jgmann67

Conference in Vermont.


----------



## JohnT

On Saturday, Dad (has Parkinson's) needed to get out of the house, or should I say that Mom needed a couple of hours of "alone time".

I picked up dad and took a trip to the Hungarian Center of Meat. Yup, that is actually the name of the butcher store which is about 45 minutes away. 

We ended up getting some real Hungarian bacon, Salami, and (best of the best) REAL HUNGARIAN KOLBASI!!!! I have had this in Hungary, and this is the only place that get's it right. Ended up getting 7 rings to be dispersed to the family members. 

Dad was still doing great and was delighted at the change of scenery. So, we went further down the raod to the Italian market just another 15 minutes further. Shhhhesh! My dad was like Mario Andretti behind the shopping cart. We loaded up on cheeses, produce, bread, Italian sausage, and various other delicacies. 

The whole trip took 3 hours. When we got back (with our treasures) Mom looked like a different person. Well rested and relaxed. without wasting any time, we dove into the Hungarian Kolbasi. 

This stuff is hard to describe. It is smoke cured and slightly firm and very well seasoned with paprika, garlic, and various other spiced that would reduce a Vampire to a quivering mess. We usually cut it into "Coins" and place that on small pieces of rye bread, then toast under the broiler. Words just can't describe.

I am so glad I had a chance to spend some time with Dad and also help out Mom. Dad has his good days and his bad days. This was definitely on of his good days. 

I had passed up on an event being held at the Beneducci Winery in order to spend time with Dad. They kept sending me photos and looked like they were having the time of their lives. Normally, I would be lamenting over the good time that never happened, but not this time.. 


After leaving Dad's, I went home and made a superb post of meatballs-n-sausage from the stuff I got at the Italian market. One of the best I ever made.


On Sunday I helped SWMBO by vacuuming the entire house, then canned a batch of blueberry jam, a batch of strawberry jam, and a large batch of dill pickle chips (from cucumbers I have been growing on my deck). 

For dinner, I grilled a London broil, baked potatoes, sweet corn dinner. 

SWMBO and I then sat down and began binge watching Downton Abbey. She has been threatening to force me to watch it. She finally carried out on her threat. I have to admit that I was getting into it.


----------



## bakervinyard

Went to my grandsons first birthday party. My daughter had a pool party for 50 people at her house. Perfect weather for the day. 
I made the desserts for the party. My daughter wanted flavored cupcakes. I made lemon raspberry, strawberry shortcake, cannoli and the traditional flavors as well. I made a Mickey Mouse 'smash" cake as well. I supplied the wine for the festivities. Good time for everyone. Bakervinyard


----------



## Johnd

Went up to my property to get some tractor work done. Few hours in, the friction clutch on my brand new bush hog started slipping and smoking, apparently came too loose from the factory. Went back to the camp to torque it down a bit. When I was done, the tractor wouldn't start, 57 hours on it and just came back from its first scheduled maintenance. Lovely. New stuff is way more problematic than stuff that has the kinks worked out. 

Had a few Crown -n- Sevens, giant bone on rib eyes and baked potatoes with Mrs. JohnD and called it a night at 8. 

Both still under warranty thankfully, hid the keys for the dealer, they'll be up there to retrieve, repair, and return before my return, hopefully.


----------



## JohnT

On Saturday, I took SWMBO to the 4H fair but only stayed an hour since it was brutally hot outside. 

We then took a drive, had lunch (at a real Jersey Diner), then went home to camp out in the AC. Made grilled shrimp with dirty rice for dinner.

On Sunday, I went to the movies. 

Kind of a slow weekend.


----------



## Boatboy24

We were busy. I was off Friday and went down to Williamsburg with the family to spend the day at Busch Gardens. Long day, but fun. We left the house at about 7:45am and didn't return until 10:30. Saturday we hung at the pool for a couple hours with some friends, then we met a high school friend of mine at a local brewery and went out to dinner. Yesterday, we went downtown to the Nationals game. I was able to get seats that were in the shade after about 1.5 innings so we were relatively comfortable.


----------



## dcbrown73

Saturday: Binge watched steaming TV shows with my GF and did basically nothing. (very long and exhaustive week at work, I just needed to rest)

Sunday: Made my Chicken and Chorizo Cilantro Lime pizza (I have major trouble wine pairing this pizza, but it's incredibly good), built a AT-ST model and just hung out with my GF, her daughter, and my Astronomy buddy Dan.


----------



## TXWineDuo

Sunday we went to a winery south of Ft. Worth to help them pick Viognier, started at 7am and by noon it was over 100 heat index in the shade what little there was. There was 7 of us and we got started on the 10th row before we got too hot. Got 1 pick of a cluster...


----------



## berrycrush

Drive, stop every 10 feet, get off, get under the grape vines, go back driving, repeat a million times. What was I doing? Installing bird net


----------



## Johny99

netted, netted, stopped to admire a bunch of Syrah, netted some more


----------



## Boatboy24

berrycrush said:


> Drive, stop every 10 feet, get off, get under the grape vines, go back driving, repeat a million times. What was I doing? Installing bird net



Where are your vines? IIRC, you're located not far from me.


----------



## Boatboy24

Spent Sunday/Monday in Williamsburg with some friends. Sunday at Water Country, USA and yesterday at Busch Gardens. Always fun riding all the rides.


----------



## berrycrush

Boatboy24 said:


> Where are your vines? IIRC, you're located not far from me.


They are in West Virginia, 20 minutes from Winchester.


----------



## jgmann67

Friday date night... This morning was spent moving wine around. Planning to bottle the Forza and the Cabernet. 


They are the second ones in from the left and right.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Friday date night... This morning was spent moving wine around. Planning to bottle the Forza and the Cabernet. View attachment 30826
> 
> 
> They are the second ones in from the left and right.



I'll be bottling my Forza today or tomorrow as well. Very excited about that wine.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I'll be bottling my Forza today or tomorrow as well. Very excited about that wine.




I think we're tasting your Merlot after bottling tomorrow. Really looking forward to it. We can do a comparison of the Forzas in another year or so.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> I think we're tasting you're Merlot after bottling tomorrow. Really looking forward to it. We can do a comparison of the Forzas in another year or so.



After bottling! Can't we sample while we are bottling? Just kidding, you're the boss and once I start tasting wine my resolve for work goes away. I think I'll bring you another 375ml Forza you can sip at your leisure. I have one hard fast rule, if I'm drinking Forza, no driving, that stuff is deceptively wicked.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> I think we're tasting your Merlot after bottling tomorrow. Really looking forward to it. We can do a comparison of the Forzas in another year or so.



I'm done bottling and am sampling the leftovers. Very excited about this one. Only 9 months old right now, but I see huge potential.


----------



## Steve_M

Lawn work yep it was hot. 
Finally convinced SWMBO that I need to get an a/c unit in our little and I do mean little wine room. 
Temps were near 80 in there, room is 5.5'x5.5' right now hovering around 60F

Steve


----------



## Rodnboro

Another Pinterest Project. I'll caulk the cracks later this week and touch up with paint. Pinterest is a naughty word in my vocabulary.


----------



## JohnT

Had a great weekend! 

On Saturday we completed bottling by corking the last 270 liters of our 2014. This went from 9 to about noon time when the customary circle of chairs formed to do a little light tasting. Tasted my cabernet that is in my 225 liter barrel. It was so good that I had to sit down! 

Then it was off to my older brothers house for a lobster dinner. Since my older brother was helping out with bottling, I simply hitched a ride with him. We stopped off along the way to purchase some lobsters and other essentials. Later, my younger brother arrived with my father. The four of us had a real "guy's night / family day".

I caught a ride home with my younger brother. We dropped Dad off so I could spend a little time with my mother. It was about 10pm by the time I got home. Straight to bed for me! 

On Sunday I did some laundry, raided my friends garden, went grocery shopping, spent 5 hours canning jam and pickles. 

After canning, I took a break and had a nice, iced down glass of Riesling. I can not tell you how good that was (did I say it was brutally hot on sunday).

After pouring another glass of riesling, I turned my attention to dinner. I ended up making London broil in chimichurri sauce, baked potatoes, salad, and garlic bread for dinner. 

I slept very well last night.


----------



## GreginND

What, didn't I do this weekend?

I took friday off of my day job to spend at the winery. 

Friday - up at 7:00 am
1. Pressed 900 pounds of rhubarb in my new 250L Lancman press. Worked like a dream. Rehydrated the pulp and pressed them again. That's how I roll with my rhubarb wine.
2. Labelled and capsuled 450 bottles of our plum wine that was released this weekend.
3. Weeded the garden
4. Tasting room open 4-8 - slammed with Friday guests who stayed until 9:00 pm. 
5. Prepared and loaded the car up with wine and supplies for the Saturday Farmer's Market.
6. Finally got a needed soaking bath at 11:30 and off to bed about 12:30.

Saturday - up at 7:00
1. Grab a cup of coffee and head on into town to set up my booth.
2. Tastings and sales to about 400 market visitors by myself.
3. 3:00 pm - Back to the winery to get the rhubarb wine inoculated and help the wife manage the tasting room. Lots of new visitors who stayed until 6:00 (we close at 5:00). 
4. Rush off to town to run our AWS chapter wine tasting from 7-10. 
5. Back out to the winery to prepare for Sunday tasting room.

Sunday - up at 7:00 am (see Garden Growing thread)
1. Pull the onions and lay them out for curing.
2. Harvest soybeans, blanch and freeze the edamame.
3. Tasting room open 12-5 - our biggest weekend ever so far - no-stop. 
4. After everyone left - had to dig potatoes
5. Pick green beans, cucumbers, tomatoes, eggplants for us and friends.
6. Back into town to get ready for my day job on Monday.

Rinse and repeat. Life is full.


----------



## wpt-me

Sat & Sun were work days 5:30 P.M.- 1:20 A.M. Sat and back on Sun at 10:30 A.M. to 12:30 A.M. in Ma.
Drove home to Me. today, Tue and Wed are my normal weekends !!!

Bill


----------



## JohnT

GreginND said:


> What, didn't I do this weekend?
> 
> I took friday off of my day job to spend at the winery.


 
That first line had me feel like you were going to relax and simply putter around. Boy, was I wrong!

You made my weekend look like nothing!


----------



## Jericurl

Right now we have been spending our weekends deep cleaning, room by room, getting ready for vacation.

We go to Santa Fe in two weeks and I CAN'T WAIT! And it's always so nice to come home to a nice clean house.

Now we just have to decide what we want to do in Santa Fe. Relax all week? Find a place to hunt rocks? Find a winery? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## JohnT

Rocks or a W I N E R Y ???? 

Do you really need to think about this????







I had the usual busy weekend. 

On Saturday, I started on my Crush day checklist by cleaning the tasting room, the wine vault, the main stacks, and began the task of deep cleaning the winery (since bottling is complete, and the winery is half empty, now is the time for a deep clean). After all of that, I went to my brother's house for a burgers-n-dogs birthday party for both my niece and my dad. Had a great time. 

On Sunday, I did laundry, grocery shopped, canned jam and pickles, made some meat sauce, and (most important for SWMBO) clean up afterwards. I then collapsed into a recliner with a bottle of Riesling and a big glass of ice. Slept like a stone (or winery??).


----------



## ibglowin

Hi Jeri,

I live about 30 mins from Santa fe. More than happy to help with ideas of things to see and do in the area as well as places to eat, wineries to hit, you name it. Let me know if I can assist in any way.



Jericurl said:


> Now we just have to decide what we want to do in Santa Fe. Relax all week? Find a place to hunt rocks? Find a winery? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Jericurl

Mike,

Yes, yes, yes!!!

Lay it all on me! We went last year and had a lovely time. We rented a house right at the Railroad District, and are going back again this year.
The only things we have on are absolute must go list is eating out at Zia and Raaga , going to the Farmer's Market, and going to the Market on Saturday morning. Everything else is up in the air.
MIL and I would love to go to a winery, the guys want to go to a brewery, we are all interested in hitting a rock/mineral shop and/or going rockhounding, and pretty much anything else really cool that we may run across.
My only other must do is to check out some of the honey available for sale in NM. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## ibglowin

Are you driving in or flying? If flying will you rent a car?




Jericurl said:


> Any suggestions?


----------



## Jericurl

Driving in. We will arrive on the 4th and be there for a week.


----------



## ibglowin

As far as Restaurants in Santa fe Trip advisor is pretty spot on.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g60958-Santa_Fe_New_Mexico.html

We especially like La Boca and Gabriel's which is worth the trip out of town about 10 miles. Great Table Guac, Margaritas, Jalisco Pork, eat outside on the patio if the weather is nice. We like Il Vicino for Pizza and Italian fair. 2nd Street Brewery is great for pub fair and local craft brews. There are several restaurants that have made it to Triple D (Diners. Drive Ins and Dives) Unfortunately the Zia Diner has closed its doors but there are no shortage of places to eat downtown. We like Clafoutis French Bakery & Restaurant for breakfast or lunch as well.

If you have not been, Bandelier National Monument is well worth the trip. If you want jaw dropping rocks to look at you must make the trip to Tent Rock canyon. You will feel like you are on an alien planet. Located between Santa fe and ABQ on the Cochiti mesa.

http://www.blm.gov/publish/content/nm/en/prog/NLCS/KKTR_NM.html

Want some casino action, head north to Buffalo Thunder Casino.

Wineries, the best in ABQ is Casa Rondena. In the North check out Estrella del Norte and Black Mesa Winery.

If you have any questions don't hesitate to holler!


----------



## roger80465

+1 on Gabriel's. We still talk about our meal there after 10+ years



ibglowin said:


> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g60958-Santa_Fe_New_Mexico.html
> 
> We especially like La Boca and Gabriel's which is worth the trip out of town about 10 miles. Great Table Guac, Margaritas, Jalisco Pork, eat outside on the patio if the weather is nice. We like Il Vicino for Pizza and Italian fair. 2nd Street Brewery is great for pub fair and local craft brews. There are several restaurants that have made it to Triple D (Diners. Drive Ins and Dives) Unfortunately the Zia Diner has closed its doors but there are no shortage of places to eat downtown. We like Clafoutis French Bakery & Restaurant for breakfast or lunch as well.
> 
> If you have not been, Bandelier National Monument is well worth the trip. If you want jaw dropping rocks to look at you must make the trip to Tent Rock canyon. You will feel like you are on an alien planet. Located between Santa fe and ABQ on the Cochiti mesa.
> 
> http://www.blm.gov/publish/content/nm/en/prog/NLCS/KKTR_NM.html
> 
> Want some casino action, head north to Buffalo Thunder Casino.
> 
> Wineries, the best in ABQ is Casa Rondena. In the North check out Estrella del Norte and Black Mesa Winery.
> 
> If you have any questions don't hesitate to holler!


----------



## Jericurl

Thanks guys! We filled up a couple more days on our tentative schedule, thanks to your suggestions.


----------



## ibglowin

One more as they say, especially if you make it up towards Nambe. Check out El Santuario de Chimayo where each Good Friday of every year thousands and thousands of people make a pilgrimage on foot as far as 30 miles or more to pray for loved ones who are sick to be healed. Very spiritual. After that, make the short 5 min drive to Rancho de Chimayo for some more world class New Mexican food. One of the best local eats that just always seems to do it right year after year.



Jericurl said:


> Thanks guys! We filled up a couple more days on our tentative schedule, thanks to your suggestions.


----------



## ibglowin

Busy weekend playing tourist here in Big LA for a change instead of Little LA. Went to the California Science Center to see the Shuttle Endeavor. The pics do not do it justice. If you get the chance I highly recommend seeing one of the 3 Shuttles on display across the US. What an incredible machine. Not every day you see a Government "excess property salvage form" officially transferring a $2 billion dollar piece of US Gov property over to the California Science Museum. Oh and Museums in CA are pretty much free. Cost to get in to the Science museum was a whopping $2 a head. Last night it was the Hollywood Bowl for dinner and a show. Boy George and Culture Club backed by the LA Philharmonic. Pretty amazing show.


----------



## jgmann67

Washed and delabeled three cases of 750ml bottles. Racked the SLD Merlot (sitting on 90gr of American oak cubes). And enjoyed a Palmer Alter Ego with my TBone... All in all, a good birthday weekend.


----------



## JohnT

I saw the discovery at the Smithsonian annex in Virginia a couple of months ago. Just like the Endeavor, it looked dirty. They did this on purpose apparently. Nasa offered to clean up the shuttles, but the museums wanted the shuttles to look just as they did when they landed after a mission. 

Yup, very impressive bit of tech, but depressing as all get-out! I walked away, though, with mixed feelings. I was very glad to be able to stand so close to an actual shuttle, but I also felt depressed. It was sad to realize that what was once a symbol of American Technological superiority is now collecting dust as a museum piece. 

We currently do not have an American manned space program. We have not had one since July 21, 2011. That is over 5 years! I find that to be a bit depressing.


----------



## JohnT

Another busy weekend.. 

Two weeks ago, the wife told me that we have not really had any kind of cook out this summer. We have gone to plenty of parties, but have not really hosted ourselves. 

'nough said! 

I spent most of Friday evening / Saturday morning helping to get ready for the cookout. We ended up having 12 people, mostly friends of ours from town. 

We ended up having brisket, burgers, and hot dogs. I poured mostly the multipulciano and some well chilled Riesling. In the end, we went through half a case of wine. 

On Sunday, I cleaned up after the party, did laundry, and washed the dog. 

I then ran some errands and then stopped off at the farm stand to pick up some peaches. What an offer!!! Laurie, the farm stand owner who I got to know over the years, said that she had a crate of "seconds" and wondered if I wanted it. 

What she does is picks through peaches that she wants to sell. Only the big, pretty, and unblemished fruit gets to go into the display baskets. Any peach that is too small, having a weird shape, or having a blemish or bruise are rejected. There is nothing really wrong with the them, they just are not perfect enough to be an "eating peach". 

So a 24 pound box of seconds came to $10. WOW! 

I got the fruit home and then did 4 batches of peach jam. I ended up with 30 jars in all. 

After making jam for 3 hours, I relaxed to my recliner. Man, were my feet killing me! 

Then it was time to do some winery work. I had a new 225 liter barrel that has been soaking for a week (filled with k-meta solution). I pumped out the water, placed the barrel "bung-side-down" to drain. I then set the barrel in its final resting place, and transferred the 2016 Chilean cabernet into the barrel. I ended up filling the barrel, filling a 54 liter demijohn, 2 gallon jugs, and 4 half gallon jugs (for topping off). 

I then scrubbed and washed the tank and then cleaned all of the equipment used. 

The good news is that there was about 500ml of wine that I was able to steal in the process. 

I then relaxed and sipped the "sampling". The wine is definitely young and is a little biting and I am VERY happy to say that the earlier sulfur issues has been fully resolved. The wine is quite simply fantastic! Can't wait to see what it is like after a bit of barrel aging! 

After the (ahem) sampling, it was time to start making dinner. I ended up making London broil (seasoned with salt, pepper, worchestershire sauce, and rosemary), baked taters, jersey sweet corn, sautéed mushrooms, and a nice garden salad. 

After dinner, I continued sampling and then hit the sack around 10pm. 

I definitely made the most of this weekend!


----------



## Boatboy24

I packed for the Outer Banks, departed for the Outer Banks, and subsequently arrived in the Outer Banks.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I packed for the Outer Banks, departed for the Outer Banks, and subsequently arrived in the Outer Banks.




So wait... Where are you again???

Love OB. Best vacation I've had in years was in Corolla.


----------



## BernardSmith

Traveled to Syracuse to the NY State Fair on Sunday to learn that I won a bronze medal for my gooseberry wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Heading back to little LA today. Yesterday we took a VIP Studio Tour of Warner Bros Studio. Had a blast. Lots of fun going through the backlot, the archives, property shops. Highlight for me was seeing the set of Big Bang Theory and of course the entire collection of Batmobiles!


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> So wait... Where are you again???
> 
> Love OB. Best vacation I've had in years was in Corolla.



I'm in the southern end of Corolla - south of the Currituck Club.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm in the southern end of Corolla - south of the Currituck Club.


 

Ahem.. We need pictures to prove it!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Ahem.. We need pictures to prove it!!!!



Tranquility


----------



## Hokapsig

Friday, we set up for the Italian festival in Connellsville and sold out of 2 of our wines that evening. Saturday, back at the festival and AGAIN sold out of 2 of our wines (even after doubling the supply). Sunday, the final day of the festival, we sold out of another wine (love when people come back and buy a case). We then packed up early and got out of town before the town was flooded by 5 inches of rain in 90 minutes.


----------



## JohnT

Yet another busy weekend! 

*On Saturday*, I began cooking for "crush". I made up 2 big pans of lasagna and two big pans of sausage-n-peppers. Got them into the freezer just in time to clean up and shower. 

I then went with some friends and family to the Beneduce Winery where they had a live band event. The music was great, all 60s and 70s stuff. I packed a cooler full of fruit, meats, chesses, and shrimp, spilled them out on two tables. What a time! We ate, sipped on some rather good wines, then danced the night away. Got to be around midnight.

*On Sunday*, It was a run down to the Atlantic Highlands (about 1/2 mile from the ocean) to make some beer with my cousin. What a set up he had! made up 10 gallons of a lower octane IPA, so the beer requirements for "Crush" have been met. This was an all day event. My cousin made some killer chili and he had us taste through a flight of his other beers. All of them were simply amazing! 

*On Monday*, I continued on my "Crush-day" checklist by doing some basic yard work. I then began servicing my press. The bottom pan has some rust and some of the paint is peeling. Spent about an hour scraping paint down to the bare metal. I plan on repainting next weekend.

Around 11am, the brother came to give me a hand getting the crusher/destemmer out of the shed so I can service it next week. Once done (took all of 60 seconds), the brother skillfully suggested that the newly barreled Chilean wine should be tasted. The last time he tasted it, we were dealing with a minor sulfur issue which I had since cured. Being a firm believer in it always being a good time to do some sippin, I pulled a sample off of the barrel. He sipped, simpled, and me a hug. 

We then headed down to my Parent's house. We got our nerd on and played D&D for 4 hours. Mom cooked up a nice London broil, Corn on the cob, and spuds. Yum. 

Got home around 7pm. Finished laundry and went to bed. Slept like a baby.


----------



## JohnT

OK, This weekend took a lot out of me. Rather feeling it this morning! 

We are getting close to crush, so this weekend was mostly about getting ready. 

Saturday: 

- ran to store for groceries.
- I removed equipment from the winery that was not needed for crush (bottle trees, corker, fillers, etc). 
- Racked all SSVC tanks. When empty, I pressure washed each tank. 
- Scrubbed and washed the winery floor. That concrete looked clean enough to eat off of. 
- Pulled all of the crush equipment out of the shed (primaries, lug-trays, brutes, etc) and gave them a quick inspection. 
- Ran down to the brother's house for a visit with the family. My brother needed help roofing. got home around 10pm and slept like a baby.

Sunday:

- Laundry
- Made 3 dozen (2 trays) of meatballs and Home made sauce for crush. They are now very happily in the freezer.
- The nephew then came over at 9am and we made a dozen jars of fig jam plus 3 jars of pickled cherry peppers. The wife was happy to see that I left her an immaculate kitchen afterwards.
- He then leant me a hand and we scrubbed out all of the primaries and equipment. Put all of the (now clean) items in their proper place in the winery.
- Scrubbed and cleaned the press basket, the press and the crusher/destemmer.
- Sipped a well earned beer and watched my Giants beat the Saints (what a great blocked punt / TD!) After all of that scrubbing and washing, it felt good to dry off.
- Vacuumed the house and washed the kitchen floor. This was a result of a deal I made with the wife.
- Cooked Dinner and then went to bed. 


I have a checklist of what needs to be done (and when) for crush. This list has been refined over the last 20 years or so. I am happy to say that I am well ahead of the game and very close to being ready for CRUSH!! 


Next week, I make the Goulash and spaetzle, do some volunteer work at a Octoberfest, and continue working the items on the check list.


----------



## jgmann67

Worked around the yard on Saturday and power washed the house on Sunday. Got to move the Bravado Super Tuscan to a carboy to finish fermentation, too. Drank an LE14 ST with dinner, so, it wasn't all work, no play.


----------



## Boatboy24

Friday: Worked from home and took a run at lunch time. Then took the Mrs. out to celebrate her birthday. We went for a nice casual dinner and a Cirque du Soleil show. 

Saturday: Up at 5:30 to get the buckets ready. Made coffee, cleaned up, then went and got Dad. We ran up to Harford Winery to pick up the Lanza Zinfandel. It did not disappoint. Got the buckets home and into the fermenter. Sulfited, tested and added enzymes. Then hit the yard for a few hours, cutting back all the perrenials (we have a crapload of 'em) and bagging up the cuttings. Played catch for a bit with my son before heading off to his baseball game. We were short on coaches, so I ended up warming the kids up in the field, throwing, shagging balls and running around, then helped out with BP. Continued to assist with coaching through the game. 

Sunday: Up at 6:30 for what should have been a 9 mile run. After exercise Thurs, a run Friday, and yardwork/baseball Saturday, my body simply said "No!". I went out anyway and managed to eek out 5 miles. Did some tidying around the kitchen, then got ready for and attended church. Came home, had lunch, then a little more prep for Dad's arrival at 2:30. We watched the Skins/Cowboys for about 20 minutes, then downstairs to bottle the 2015 blends. We finished around 4:00 and began the brutal work of tasting the remains of what we'd just bottled, adding OptiRed to the Zinfandel and preparing/pitching the yeast starter. During that, Mom showed up w/ Italian takeout. We watched a little of the Broncos game, then had dinner. Spaghetti, meatballs, chicken limon, and a fantastic salad, along w/ some bread. Then some of Mrs. Boatboy's leftover birthday cake. Got the kids showered and ready for bed. Not long after, I crashed as well.


----------



## JohnT

Sounds like a busy/fun one BB!


----------



## heatherd

Bottled twelve gallons: six of Australian Grenache Syrah Mourvèdre and six of Australian Sauvignon Blanc. They both aged six months in bulk. 

My hubby and I enjoyed a bottle of the SB and were surprised at how nice a fruity it is. 

I tasted the GSM and it is nice, too; that one had two medium plus French oak spirals and a tablespoon of tannins during bulk aging, which was surprisingly not overpowering. Couldn't taste the oak much at all, even though they were two brand new spirals for six months. Not a bad thing, just meant the oak was an integrated flavor in the overall taste.


----------



## Boatboy24

@heatherd: were those kits?


----------



## Johny99

Saturday, 6 adults and two kids came over and we picked over 1100 lbs. Tempranillo, Chardonnay, Pinot blanc, merlot and cab franc. Crushed it all and pressed the whites. All followed with pizzia and "tasting" of past vintages.

All are bubbling nicely away today. Merlot 40 gal, Tempranillo 35 gal, cab franc 65 gal, Chardonnay 13 gal, and Pinot blanc 10 gal.

A great weekend, but I need to go to work and rest


----------



## JohnT

Any pictures @johny99


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> @heatherd: were those kits?



@Boatboy24 Yes, they were both kits.


----------



## bakervinyard

Constantly cleaning the house. In the middle of a full kitchen remodel. the wife has been wanting to do it for a few years. was pulling a rug off the cellar stairs and pulled my back. Ouch! Every weekend cleaning dust. Also adding another bathroom on the first floor. Problem is no time or room to make wine. All wine endeavor's are on hold till construction is over. Bakervinyard


----------



## Johny99

JohnT said:


> Any pictures @johny99



Oh yeah, pictures. New hydro press in action, love it!


----------



## JohnT

Another busy one.. 

On Saturday, I worked the local Lion's club Octoberfest. This is a rather big event and hosts over 9 thousand people over 2 days. I am not currently a Lion, but I think I may join. They are a great bunch of folks and work hard for a number of worthy charities. 

At any rate, I ended up helping out and got home exhausted. 

On Sunday, I cooked again for the crush (spaetzle and beef/mushroom stew are in the freezer). I then cleaned and set up my sundeck for crush (this is where we take out meals). I also helped the wife clean the house and get ready for the storm of guests. 

I have a checklist every year for crush. This list has been refined over the years and goes a long way in keeping me on track. I continued to check off items off this list and am happy to say that I am actually ahead on to-do items!.

I then collapsed and watched my beloved NY Giants lose to a bunch of bums (redskins).


----------



## jgmann67

All things considered, this was a very good weekend. We started with me taking my 15 year old out to dinner (sushi) on Friday night and debating what all these clown sightings were about. My guess is promotional stunt for a movie. 

Saturday was all about grapes. Craig (ceeaton) and I took the short drive to Harford Vinyards to pick up 3 lugs of crushed/destemmed Petite Sirah grapes. I grabbed a chardonnay bucket just for good measure. Then took them home, treated and punched the PS grapes; started the ferment on the chard (this morning, both are actively fermenting away). I racked the Bravado Super Tuscan later that day; and, after dropping the aforementioned 15 year old off at a friend's, my wife and I cracked open a sampler of the Forza (appropriately named Comfortably Numb).

Sunday we did our yardwork - mowing, weeding, cutting down the tall grasses around the yard (any day I can break out the chainsaw is a good day); I helped my 25 year old move a sofa to her apartment and we had a nice dinner of London Broil and fresh asparagus, with BoatBoyJim's 3 year old WE Eclipse Barolo. Wow, that's a good wine, btw.


----------



## Boatboy24

Friday night, we decided to skip our local high school's homecoming game - cooked burgers and watched 'Diary of a Wimpy Kid' instead. Saturday was up and out early and off to Harford Vineyard again with Dad. As mentioned above, met up w/ @jgmann67 and @ceeaton and swapped some wine. Got home, pressed the Zin and set the Cab and Petite Sirah up in the fermenters with some Lallzyme. Then off to my son's baseball game. Saturday night we went out to dinner with a couple friends, then went to see 'Sully'. (good movie, by the way) Yesterday, did an 8.5 mile run first thing - weather was glorious, my knee not so much. Then went to church. After lunch, back down to the winery where I took final measurements on the Cab and PS, pitched the yeast and racked the Zin that was pressed the day before. Then I settled in to watch the Giants blow it. Did a bunch of research into what might be causing my knee pain and found it is most likely a minor and easily remedied issue. That's a relief - Army Ten Miler in less than two weeks.


----------



## JohnT

I am amazed at just how much life I can squeeze out of a single weekend!

On Saturday, I went over to the brothers, did a little wood working, then split a respectable pile of firewood. After splitting wood, I recharged my aching body by taking the brother out for some great Chinese food. 

On Sunday, after sleeping like a log, I went to the grocery store for some steaks (on sale this week for $5.99 a pound), then came back home to do laundry and watch the "parade of the awful" (NY jets vs Cleveland). I then spent the rest of my Sunday cooking and making phone calls....

Got a call from the older brother. Seems that my niece has a new son! 

I also got a call from one of my best friends. Turns out he and his wife are planning to go to Hungary in the spring and wanted to know if the wife and I would like to go too! WOW, a chance to share the family winery with one of my best friends?? How cool is that?

I then talked to my mom. She is putting my dad in a nursing home on Tuesday and I have been calling her every day for the last couple of weeks to lend support. I don't need to say how hard this is on her and I just keep telling her that this is the best thing for Dad. 

I often think that it is best that weekends are only 2 day long! Here is a pic of the firewood.


----------



## JohnT

This weekend, was a relaxing one. 

On Friday night, I began "Binge Watching" the Soppranos. We never have subscribed to HBO and I discovered that the entire series was free on Amazon. The wife was not too thrilled by the nudity and language, but was able to look past it and enjoy the great story lines. I see why this show was so popular! We laughed when a guy got whacked at a place not 4 miles from my home... Shared a bottle of our 2014 petit sarah and developed an uncontrollable urge for pasta in red sauce!!! 

I also got a call from my niece. Turns out she is going to have a baby!! 

On Saturday, around noon, I grabbed the wife and went down to the brother's house with groceries in tow. Spent time with my brother and niece and cooked an amazing pot of meatballs and sausage. We ate and played some board games and generally had a fantastic time. The urge to eat pasta was satisfied! 

On Sunday, I slept in (or so I thought) and headed out to run some errands. Ended up waiting an hour for the store to open because I forgot the time change. Came home, did some laundry, did a little gardening, watched my beloved Giants beat the evil Philadelphia Eagles, and cooked a great Sunday dinner.

Definitely and "recharge" weekend.


----------



## Boatboy24

Laid low on Friday night, enjoying a home cooked meal and the fact that I knew there were no sports this weekend. 

Saturday, was some winery chores - mostly racking, followed by some errands and yard work. The perrenials needed to be cleaned up/cut back. Also had a few small trees/large bushes that needed pruning and thinning. Saturday night, we went to a 70's/80's costume party complete with live band. Had a great time.

Sunday, we went to church, then home for lunch and back out to the yard for a few hours where I finished Saturday's work, then mowed the lawn. After I got cleaned up, I donned the Manning jersey, hit the DVR and watched the Giants game. Didn't cook a thing. The chicken I took out of the freezer was thawing incredibly slowly. That, combined with the fact that I had no motivation resulted in us ordering take out.


----------



## Hokapsig

Wine show in Johnstown last Saturday and we sold our share of wine. Sunday, bottled more with ffemt. Getting ready for this weekends wine show in Pittsburgh.....


----------



## JohnT

Let's see.. 

On Friday night, I got home and immediately popped a cork (My 2012 Chilean Cab). I then had a sandwich for dinner and continued binge watching the Sopranos.

Saturday morning, I began the grocery shopping for Thanksgiving and got a fair amount of the supplies I will need. Just 1 or 2 more trips to the store and I will finally have everything that I need. 

Then it was back to the house to work on SWMBO's honey-do list. 

Around 1pm, the brother dropped by with a truck load of the wood that I split at his place last weekend. We got the whole load stacked, grabbed some groceries, and headed back to his place to cook. Cooking at the brother's place has become a bit of a regular thing lately. 

We ended up cooking Hungarian comfort food, goulash, spaetzles, cucumber salad, and an apple "crumble" for dessert. We ate like there is no tomorrow! Back home by 9pm for a glass of wine and sleep! 

On Sunday, I continued with the chore-list then spent the day cooking and watching the NY Jets lose yet again.


----------



## ibglowin

A most enjoyable day yesterday doing Fall yard work and watching football. Sorry to all the PAers on here but.......








Topped that off by watching my other favorite team (Seattle) win big by stopping Brady on the one yard line over and over again!


----------



## JohnT

I have to admit, that Cowboys / Steelers game was one of the best games I have seen this season. The lead changed 7 times and the score was tight. Spectacular 2 - minute plays! 

The game was so good that I almost did not mind seeing Dallas win... Almost...


----------



## Julie

Another good game was the Pitt/Clemson game


----------

